# Brixen Eisacktal Südtirol News



## kroun (29. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

mit der ersten geführten Tour des Jahres wurde die neue Bikesaison eingläutet.
Die Trails sind bereits bis in mittlere Höhen bestens befahrbar und auch der Schnee auf der Plose wird sich bald verzupfen.

Das Tourenprogramm steht bereits fest aber wir sind um 1 Attraktion reicher. 
Unsere Gäste kommen heuer automatisch in den Genuss der *BrixenCard*.
Diese beinhaltet (*absolut kostenlos!!!!*):
- alle Bus- und Regional-Zuglinien in Südtirol
- die Seilbahnen von Mühlbach-Meransen, Jenesien, Mölten, Vöran und Ritten, Rittner Trambahn und die Standseilbahn Mendel (hallooo Freerider!)
- 1 Berg- und Talfahrt pro Tag mit der Plose-Bergbahn (hallooo Freerider!)
- freier Eintritt in 82 Museen Südtirols, u.a. Messner Mountain Museum Firmian, Ötzimuseum, Naturmuseum,..
- täglich freier Eintritt in die Acquarena von Brixen
- das gesamte Kulturprogramm (Stadführungen, ecc.) 
- das gesamte Wanderprogramm (geführte Wanderungen)
zusätzliche gibt es noch Rabatte bei geführten Biketouren, AdventurePark, Paragliten,.. und vieles mehr.

Wer sich unsere Gegend auf eigene Faust erbiken will, findet hier eine große Anzahl an kostenlosen GPS Touren zum Downloaden.

Auf Eisackbike findet ihr Hotels und Unterkünfte in jeder Preisklasse.

Alpencrosser ecc. die Infos zu Touren, Hütten oder Trails in der Gegend um Brixen brauchen, können sich wie immer gerne an mich persönlich wenden... 

Also, ich hab jetzt mal ganz unferfroren Werbung gemacht... bin mir aber sicher, dass viele einen großen Nutzen darauß ziehen können.

euer Alex


----------



## fatz (29. März 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal ganz unferfroren Werbung gemacht...


fuer mich ist das so ok. dich sieht man ja auch sonst oft hier und man kriegt ja
auch kompetente antwort auf fragen. nicht so wie die anderen nasen, die sich 
hier nur zum werben sehen lassen.

wie hoch ist n grad "mittlere lagen?"

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

Servus Toni!
Hast deine Leute mit schicken Trails verführt? Wir sind aber die erste Biketour mit dir gefahren. Ist wirklich ne tolle Gegend dort und für die überwältigende Anzahl von Trails auf kleinem Raum kann man euch einen Preis verleihen. Bei mir war dieses Wochenende noch einmal Wandern angesagt. Langsam aber sicher wirds auch im Inntal schneefrei.


----------



## kroun (29. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> fuer mich ist das so ok. dich sieht man ja auch sonst oft hier und man kriegt ja
> auch kompetente antwort auf fragen. nicht so wie die anderen nasen, die sich
> hier nur zum werben sehen lassen.
> 
> ...



tx...

mittlere lagen gehen so bis ca. 1.200 mt...unterhalb ist's tadellos...oberhalb wird's happig
hier ein foto, das ich heute vom kastanienweg richtung plose geschossen habe:
das dorf, das in der bildmitte ist, heißt St. andrä und liegt auf genau 1.000 meereshöhe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2010)

Ich find in dem Fall die Werbung auch okay, und das mit der Brixencard ist ja auch mal eine sinnvolle Info. Super Sache!

@ Tiroler: Das Bild sieht aber schon noch a bißl eingefroren aus, oder?


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Tiroler: Das Bild sieht aber schon noch a bißl eingefroren aus, oder?


In der Sonne wars aber super angenehm und die Strecke schaffte auch Platz für viel Wärme ums Herz. Waren am Ende des Tages dann doch so um die 1500 hm und für meinen momentanen körperlichen ZUSTAND ausreichend. 
Unser Fokus lag sehr auf Trails und da gabs einiges. Leider habe ich das bei mir in dieser Höhenlage nicht so massenhaft. Ich werds mir aber noch einmal ansehen, wenn man dort auch auf die Berge rauf kann. Mal sehen wie groß der Neidfaktor dann wird.


----------



## Thorsten_F (30. März 2010)

@kroun.
ich sehe es als positive Werbung -im Sinne von nicht penetrant lästig, so wie es manche anderen hier tun.

Ich spiele eh mit dem Gedanken im Sommer Eure Gegend mit meiner Familie zu besuchen-da kommt mir solche ´Werbung´gerade recht Danke


----------



## cybal (31. März 2010)

hallo, nachdem die brixencard recht "frisch"  ist, hast kroun den betalink gepostet, der wird aber bald deaktiviert werden.
Finde die Brixencard auch klasse.. hier den definitiven Link ;-) 
www.brixencard.info


----------



## rossihoney (31. März 2010)

@cybal: nie dem Kroun einen betalink geben (--> Caidom)

@Kroun, ich werd im Mai statt nach Kenya zum Safari wohl doch nach Suedtirol kommen zu biken :-D - Brixencard ist im Urlaubspaket inbefriffen versteht sich :-D


----------



## kroun (1. April 2010)

rossihoney schrieb:


> ... ich werd im Mai statt nach Kenya zum Safari wohl doch nach Suedtirol kommen zu biken...



genau...und ich werde statt auf den Mond auch nur an's Meer fahren


----------



## kroun (16. April 2010)

es frühlingt...
hier ein foto von der heutigen tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (16. April 2010)

Man Alex lass mal die Bilder wech schönes Wetter hab ihr  )

Wir hatten aber heute auch mal ein paar Stunden Sonne hier.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. April 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> es frühlingt...
> hier ein foto von der heutigen tour



... am Mittwoch habts die Stiege trainiert. Super!


----------



## kroun (20. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... am Mittwoch habts die Stiege trainiert. Super!



genau... und von 6 leuten ist nur 1 "gescheitert"... was'ne gruppe


----------



## sissi74 (22. April 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> es frühlingt...
> hier ein foto von der heutigen tour


 
Hallo Alex,

tolle Bilder, hätte nicht gedacht das ich auf dem Baum so gut rauskomme. Leider sieht man auf den Bidlern nicht wie super das Wetter war. 
Komme gerne wieder, so wie es aussieht werde ich im Sommer mal an einem Wochenende vorbeikommen um die oder den Plose in Angriff zu nehmen, Jürgen hat auch interesse.
Nur mit dem Koch muss ich mal ein ernstes Wort reden, habe doch glatt bei Euch zugenommen, das Essen war einfach zu gut.

Gruß


----------



## kroun (24. April 2010)

sissi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> tolle Bilder, hätte nicht gedacht das ich auf dem Baum so gut rauskomme. Leider sieht man auf den Bidlern nicht wie super das Wetter war.
> Komme gerne wieder, so wie es aussieht werde ich im Sommer mal an einem Wochenende vorbeikommen um die oder den Plose in Angriff zu nehmen, Jürgen hat auch interesse.
> ...



hoi sissi,
daß das wetter bei uns (fast) immer super ist, weiß man eh 
ja, ja ich weiß... unser koch ist eine beleidigung für die guten Frühlingsvorsätze...


----------



## emvau (27. April 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> unser koch ist eine beleidigung für die guten Frühlingsvorsätze...


finde ich eigentlich gar nicht. oder habt ihr einen neuen? 
er kocht leicht, schmackhaft und originell. die portionen sind auch nicht zu groß. die typische südtiroler hausmannskeule wird bei euch ganz bestimmt nicht geschwungen. das ist schon eher kulinarisches florett.


sissi wird halt zu viel energieriegel gegessen haben. 
ne, ne...  meine frau wird z.b. während eines alpencrosses auch schwerer, aber eben auch (noch) knackig(er) zugleich. schlanke frauen haben halt nicht zu viel muskelmasse und da wird durch intensiveres training schon mal gewicht aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (30. April 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> finde ich eigentlich gar nicht. oder habt ihr einen neuen?
> er kocht leicht, schmackhaft und originell. die portionen sind auch nicht zu groß. die typische südtiroler hausmannskeule wird bei euch ganz bestimmt nicht geschwungen. das ist schon eher kulinarisches florett.
> 
> 
> ...



 uns gefällt ein durchtrainierter knackiger hintern 100x besser als ein schlaffer magerer ... aber das glaubt uns keine frau ...


----------



## Larse (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo, wir sind Anfang nächster Woche in Mühlbach.
Uns würde interessieren wie weit es denn schon hochgeht im Eisacktal und Pustertal? 2000 m ist hoffentlich schon drin, oder?
Möchten gern die Plose umrunden, zu den Rodenecker Almen und zur Plätzwiese. Sind die Touren bereits gut fahrbar?

Gruß Markus


----------



## kroun (12. Mai 2010)

naja... 
- ploseumrundung bin ich heuer schon gefahren, das geht.
- plätzwiese leigt genau auf 2000... und da ist sicher noch jede menge schnee
- rodenegger alm (ronerhütte 1.700 mt) ist schon offen und anscheinend tadellos zu erreichen

bis auf 2000 würd ich aber garn nicht rauf, denn jetzt ist es hier herunten bis ca. 1.400 höhe eh um einiges schöner, trockener und grüner


----------



## petzl (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Locals,

wie sieht es denn mit der Caidom Strecke aus? Im Moment liegt ja auf der Plose noch ziemlich viel Schnee. Könnt Ihr einschätzen, bis wann man im Normalfall schneefrei runterfahren kann? Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## dievole (14. Mai 2010)

So schaut es auf der Plätzwiese aus:

http://www.plaetzwiese.com/de/webcam-plaetzwiese-prags.asp


----------



## kroun (14. Mai 2010)

und so auf der plose/brixen
http://www.goldenekrone.com/de/webcams/3-plose-kreuztal-2-050-mt.html

aber ab morgen (15.5.) soll ein gewaltiger wetterumschwung kommen und dann wird alles wieder gut


----------



## Larse (15. Mai 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> und so auf der plose/brixen
> http://www.goldenekrone.com/de/webcams/3-plose-kreuztal-2-050-mt.html
> 
> aber ab morgen (15.5.) soll ein gewaltiger wetterumschwung kommen und dann wird alles wieder gut



Eben, und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

@dievole

Die Webcam ist mir bekannt, das Bild ist seit dem 06. Mai stets dasselbe.
Und diese Woche bricht der Frühling aus, das wird schon

Gruß Markus


----------



## kroun (16. Mai 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> ...aber ab morgen (15.5.) soll ein gewaltiger wetterumschwung kommen...





aber ab _morgen _(17.5) dann sicher 
http://www.provincia.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm


----------



## pustrerguide.it (16. Mai 2010)

hallo larse,

auf die plätzwiese kannst auch schon problemlos fahren. die wege sind schneefrei. nur auf den strudlkopf geht`s noch nicht.
aber wie kroun schon bemerkte weiter "unten" ist es auch schön zum biken.

Manni


----------



## Larse (21. Mai 2010)

pustrerguide.it schrieb:


> hallo larse,
> 
> auf die plätzwiese kannst auch schon problemlos fahren. die wege sind schneefrei. nur auf den strudlkopf geht`s noch nicht.
> aber wie kroun schon bemerkte weiter "unten" ist es auch schön zum biken.
> ...



Sorry, hab deinen Post erst heut gelesen. 
Ich war mittlerweile auch auf der Plätzwiese, ging absolut problemlos hoch. Strudelkopf ging tatsächlich noch nicht. Ansonsten die Wege auch schon trocken, nur a....kalt wars durch den Föhnwind da oben!

Desweiteren sind wir den Rodenecker Almenweg bis zur Kreuzwiesenalm ohne Probleme durchgefahren. Auch hier ist bis 2000m alles gut zu fahren, nur oberhalb ist noch nichts los.

Plose-Umrundung, wie "Kroun" schon geschrieben hat auch bereits fahrbar.
Der Aufstieg durchs Aferer Tal hat aber stellenweise mächtige Rampen drin, ansonsten natürlich klasse Panorama wenn man oben ist

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (21. Mai 2010)

war heute auf der rodenegger alm
http://goldenekrone.blogspot.com/
und positiv überrascht, dass überhaupt (fast) kein schnee mehr liegt und man auch auf 2.000 mt perfekt biken kann.


----------



## kroun (8. Juni 2010)

dasses offiziell ist: 
die Gebirge um Brixen (bis 2.500 mt.) kann man ab sofort als "schneefrei" bezeichnen

...und am samstag 12.6. öffnet die plose-bergbahn


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2010)

im vinschgau liegt noch a bisserl mehr. nordseitig schneefelder ab 2000/2100m. goeflaner marmorbruch
ging grad so. suedseitig geht viel mehr. an der rossbodenalm (reschenpass) war auf 2370m noch nix in
sicht.


----------



## kroun (10. Juni 2010)

noch so ein heißer tag wie heute und sogar aufn gletscher isch alles weg...
war heute auf der plose und da ist wirklich so gut wie alles weg... je weiter man allerdings richtung norden (brenner/österreich) schaut, desto weißer sind die gipfel


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Juni 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> noch so ein heißer tag wie heute und sogar aufn gletscher isch alles weg...
> war heute auf der plose und da ist wirklich so gut wie alles weg... je weiter man allerdings richtung norden (brenner/österreich) schaut, desto weißer sind die gipfel


... umso schöner die Fotos die wir momentan in Österreich schießen können weil abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## kroun (19. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... umso schöner die Fotos die wir momentan in Österreich schießen können weil abwechslungsreicher.



ich bin zwar grad ziemlich weit weg, aber wenn ich mir den wetterbericht von zu hause anschaue, dann wird das momentan wohl nix mit abwechslungsreichen bildern... ehrer alles weiß in weiß... oder?


----------



## cybal (20. Juni 2010)

kroun schrieb:


> ich bin zwar grad ziemlich weit weg, aber wenn ich mir den wetterbericht von zu hause anschaue, dann wird das momentan wohl nix mit abwechslungsreichen bildern... ehrer alles weiß in weiß... oder?



hallo, das wird schon. heute ist es zwar nicht so gut, war aber gestern einen tag in bayern und dort war es noch schlimmer.. also nicht verzagen und auf die nächste woche warten. ab montag/dienstag soll es in südtirol strahlend schön werden!!! 

lg in den süden!


----------



## kroun (29. Juni 2010)

puh... 34° und auch die nächsten tage geht's so weiter; ich wünsch mir schon fast das wetter von vor 3 wochen wieder zurück


----------



## kroun (8. April 2011)

sonnenbrand und blasen an den händen... aber es hat sich ausgezahlt...nach 3 tagen härtester Arbeit ist unser *Bikepark in Brixen fast fertig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

